# Matt Hughes Vs BJ Penn 3 at UFC 123



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

Source: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/13/1687018/matt-hughes-targets-a-fight-for



> According to matt-hughes.com:
> 
> Finally, Dana called me yesterday and we had an interesting conversation about the November 20th UFC in Detroit. More news about that down the road.
> 
> ...


Temp move to WW or permanent? Hmmm.

This is a great fight to put BJ back on his feet for sure. Hughes has slowed down a drastic amount over the years and hasn't had a top 10 guy to fight in a while, with that said if BJ loses this, which I don't see happening then he should definitely retire. But they probably wanna hand BJ a warm up but legitimate fight before they toss him to the wolves in the WW or LW division.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hughes-Penn III in the Works for UFC 123*










CagePotato has learned through a source close to the situation that discussions are underway between Matt Hughes, BJ Penn and the UFC to set up a rubbermatch between the pair at UFC 123 on November 20.

The event, which is scheduled for The Palace of Auburn Hills in the Detroit suburb of Auburn Hills, Michigan will feature a main card match-up between former UFC light heavyweight champions Lyoto Machida and Quinton Jackson.

We first learned of the possible match-up last week, and although we were unable to confirm with Hughes or Penn camps as of time of writing, both men have since confirmed that they could possibly compete in November, so it seems like the tip was legit and that the bout is in fact a plausibility.

Penn mentioned in a video blog that was posted on BJPenn.com last week that he was contacted by UFC president Dana White about a possibly taking on a "big fight" in November.

Hughes made a similar statement yesterday via his website, Matt-Hughes.com.

"...Dana called me yesterday and we had an interesting conversation about the November 20th UFC in Detroit," Hughes wrote. "More news about that down the road."

If it comes to fruition, the bout will mark Penn's first fight at welterweight since he lost by TKO to current UFC 170-pound kingpin Georges-St-Pierre nearly 22 months ago. 

At the time, Penn held the UFC lightweight strap and moved up to face St-Pierre in an attempt to win both titles, but fell short. Prior to that, Penn hadn't fought at the heavier weight since he lost to then-UFC welterweight champion, Hughes by third round TKO at UFC 63 nearly three years ago.

The first time the pair met, it was Penn who had his hand raised.

After coaxing a tap from Hughes in the first round of their UFC 46 170-pound championship bout, Penn walked away from the promotion, vacating the title without ever defending it.

When he faced Hughes at UFC 63, Penn actually wore his UFC belt to the cage, insisting that he was still the welterweight title holder. 

There will likely be no shortage of bad blood between these two heading into this fight if it happens.

Penn has spoken about his desire to eventually move back up to welterweight for quite some time and it seems that the back-to-back losses to Frankie Edgar may have been the impetus for the change of scenery.

We will have more as this story develops.

http://cdn.cagepotato.com/www/sites/default/files/787px-62FW0141.jpg

Sounds like a fun fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dude, that is AWESOME. Nostalgia aside, it's actually an interesting fight, given where each man currently is in his career. Very well done, Dana and Co.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I knew this fight was gonna happen, the timing is perfect for two guys who have to big of a name to be opening cards but need big opponents to justify a marquee. I love this fight at this stage.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is another article on it:

*TRILOGY: PENN VS. HUGHES 3 AT UFC 123 *










> Trilogies have become a part of great film series and great fights.
> 
> The latest trilogy to happen in MMA will take place at UFC 123 when former welterweight champions B.J. Penn and Matt Hughes settle the score as they meet in the co-main event of the November 20 event in Detroit, Mich.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12589&zoneid=13

Also wanted to add this is an amazing fight and I'm glad it's finally happening. I've always wanted to see BJ in good shape fighting Hughes.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I knew this fight was gonna happen, the timing is perfect for two guys who have to big of a name to be opening cards but need big opponents to justify a marquee. I love this fight at this stage.


You may have knew it.....but I actually called it 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/80995-what-next-ufc-118-participants-spoilers.html#post1255504



John8204 said:


> Frankie Edgar - Gray Maynard II
> B.J. Penn - Matt Hughes III
> Kenny Florian - Diego Sanchez II
> Randy Couture - winner of Forest Griffin/Rich Franklin
> ...


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

cannot wait, i know im not the only one who wanted a rubber match. this really will tell us if penn cares anymore, if he shows up the same as he did for edgar the second time he could get cut. plus i want to see another hughes choke.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This'll be a co-main event more exciting than the main event type of UFC for me, totally know what's going to happen in the main event but this one is going to be much more interesting.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Good. I think this fight makes the most sense right now for both fighters. I have no interest in seeing Penn destroy Guida, Gomi or Florian and at this point in his career Hughes should only be fighting these kind of fights.

Whether or not Penn's move is permanent is going to depend on how he does against Hughes and how Edgar does against Maynard, I think.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> This'll be a co-main event more exciting than the main event type of UFC for me, totally know what's going to happen in the main event but this one is going to be much more interesting.


Really you don't think Machida/Jackson is going to be close?

so we have the co-main events
Lyoto Machida vs. Quinton Jackson
BJ Penn vs. Matt Hughes

the opener
Joe Lauzon vs. George Sotiropoulos

and a 2/2 split between the main card and the spike card
Matt Brown vs. Rory MacDonald
Karo Parisyan vs. Dennis Hallman
Tim Boetsch vs. Phil Davis
Tyson Griffin vs. Nik Lentz

and poor Gerard Harris is still on the pre-lims

Hell of a stacked card


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TEveMar-Go! said:


> Source: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/13/1687018/matt-hughes-targets-a-fight-for
> 
> Temp move to WW or permanent? Hmmm.
> 
> This is a great fight to put BJ back on his feet for sure. Hughes has slowed down a drastic amount over the years and hasn't had a top 10 guy to fight in a while, with that said if BJ loses this, which I don't see happening then he should definitely retire. But they probably wanna hand BJ a warm up but legitimate fight before they toss him to the wolves in the WW or LW division.


I just read your post and how is Hughes a warm up fight in the WW division? Hughes is still one of the best at WW and he hasn't fought any cans either, except perhaps Renzo Gracie who's well past his prime. Any way you look at it Hughes is still dangerous even if he's just past his prime, and can still pose many problems for BJ.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

BJ has looked flat in his last few fights...Frankie Edgar is obviously the real deal now, but BJ looked like he'd rather be surfing than fighting...not sure he has 'the edge' anymore. Would still like to see it.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

question is, does BJ have enough time to put the weight on properly? He doesn't want to become SLOWER! especially after the Edgar losses.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

mastodon2222 said:


> BJ has looked flat in his last few fights...Frankie Edgar is obviously the real deal now, but BJ looked like he'd rather be surfing than fighting...not sure he has 'the edge' anymore. Would still like to see it.


As much as I love BJ as a fighter I have to almost agree with this notion. What I noticed is when he fought Sean Sherk he was more patient and conservative and he's kept fighting with that approach since that point and it worked for him until Edgar. But I wouldn't mind seeing him mix it up a bit instead of throwing a few jabs and defending takedowns. I want to see the aggressive BJ of old fused with the new conservative approach he recently adopted. 

If he can be conservative at times and really aggressive mixing his strikes and even perhaps a takedown I think he'd be better off. 

But that's just my two cents.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man had BJ had more time in the second fight he would have taken the submission victory. Soo close. The fights are endless up there. I've always wanted to see a Matt Serra and Thiago Alves fight. Definitely an Almeida to see BJJ vs BJJ fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome, I can't wait to see Hughes cave in BJ's skull again.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow. I'm ordering this now.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Can't wait. I think Hughes is just as dangerous as he was before on the ground. BJ better show up to fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Can't wait. I think Hughes is just as dangerous as he was before on the ground. BJ better show up to fight.


Hell, I think Hughes might be at his best since 2006.

He looked amazing in the Almeida fight, completely pwning and subbing a great grappler and fighter.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damone said:


> Hell, I think Hughes might be at his best since 2006.
> 
> He looked amazing in the Almeida fight, completely pwning and subbing a great grappler and fighter.


Dropping him with a PUNCH no less.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Dropping him with a PUNCH no less.


Hell yeah, and Almeida can take a shot. Hughes straight up smoked him like he was some purple kush.

Hughes will go down as the greatest fighter in UFC history minus Frank Shamrock.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BJ will get beat, I'm thinking a WW BJ just means an out of shape unmotivated Penn right now.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I love this match. This makes perfect sense.. and somebodys legacy is gonna be cemented once again..

I just can't call who right now..


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> As much as I love BJ as a fighter I have to almost agree with this notion. What I noticed is when he fought Sean Sherk he was more patient and conservative and he's kept fighting with that approach since that point and it worked for him until Edgar. But I wouldn't mind seeing him mix it up a bit instead of throwing a few jabs and defending takedowns. I want to see the aggressive BJ of old fused with the new conservative approach he recently adopted.
> 
> If he can be conservative at times and really aggressive mixing his strikes and even perhaps a takedown I think he'd be better off.
> 
> But that's just my two cents.


Exactly!!!!

BJ needs the right approach for the right fight, this is what he lacks at his training camp, they just have absolutely no clue about fight plans.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I wonder what the UFC will do with Penn after his 3rd loss in a row.

Maybe he will call it quits.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

And of-course the big selling factor in my eyes......this could be the last fight for either guy in the UFC. You feel like every fight Hughes takes he picks as a fight that could be his last. BJ may feel like he can't compete at a championship level in the UFC he'll gladly jump ship to someplace where he can.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Fine Wine said:


> Exactly!!!!
> 
> BJ needs the right approach for the right fight, this is what he lacks at his training camp, they just have absolutely no clue about fight plans.


It doesn't help that they seem to mostly be people who kiss BJ's ass, rather than kicking it.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> It doesn't help that they seem to mostly be people who kiss BJ's ass, rather than kicking it.


Yeh, but even if they kissed his ass and had the right gameplan, still better than just giving him absolutely nothing to work with.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So why are they pitting two former champions who are on the downsides of their careers right now against each other except for marquee value?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> So why are they pitting two former champions who are on the downsides of their careers right now against each other except for marquee value?


Chances are the winner is gonna face GSP for the belt.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So why are they pitting two former champions who are on the downsides of their careers right now against each other except for marquee value?


As I just said loser gets cut you _always _do this ask a question right after I answered it.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> It doesn't help that they seem to mostly be people who kiss BJ's ass, rather than kicking it.


I really agree with this notion as well. BJ does have a lot of yes men around him, and I still think he should do what he use to do, and that is go to different camps.

I wonder if he would do better if a joined one of the already established camps such as Greg Jackson's or even AKA (he use to trian a lot with the AKA guys at the start of his career.)




John8204 said:


> As I just said loser gets cut you _always _do this ask a question right after I answered it.


They wouldn't dare cut Hughes or even BJ. Even if Hughes or BJ loses, they can still find fights for them and fans will still watch them. If BJ loses it will suck and yes his stock will fall even lower but they would not cut him out of the UFC. I'd bet my life on that fact....unless Dana is still pissed about a few of the things BJ said in his book lol.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeh, no way they cut BJ.

Hughes, after 1 loss? Doubt it, more likely Hughes hangs em' up.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Yeh, no way they cut BJ.
> 
> Hughes, after 1 loss? Doubt it, more likely Hughes hangs em' up.


Maybe, if Hughes was going to hang it up, it would probably be fitting to do it after a rubber match with BJ. It's kind of the last thing left for him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

And BJ has options, we've noticed that he hasn't been solo headlining PPV's for a while now. Don't be so sure that BJ won't take massive deals from other promotions.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

..Oh Hell yeah! I'm game for this trilogy. Hughes coming off that impressive win over Almeida shows he still has gas in the tank. This will be a great fight and the timing is perfect...:thumbsup:


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

This is bittersweet for me. Hughes is climbing the ladder and making yet another run at a WW title shot. Penn is coming off a LW title loss. If Penn wins, Hughes is done IMHO, and if Hughes wins, Penn is done IMHO... Penn should just fight at LW, and Hughes should be fighting a WW contender. So tbh I'm not a fan of this, althoug I'm sure it will be a good fight, as the previous matches between the two were.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't like it.

Sure, BJ lost two in a row, but they were both title fights. BJ is definitely still near the very top of the LW division and I want to see him fighting LW top contenders.

I want to see how some of the younger guys like sotoropolous and Dunham fare against BJ.

I was indeed impressed by Hughes' victory over Almeida, but he isn't going to beat any of the top 5 WWs.

I'm sure the fight will sell well but its basically just a nostalgia fight imo. 

Why does anyone think that BJ will do better at WW than LW?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really wanted to see this fight. After BJ had established himself in the LW division after a couple wins.

I'll take what I can get though. I cannot wait for this fight. My favourite fighter against (besides Tito) the fighter I dislike the most... in a rubber match... Insane


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Really you don't think Machida/Jackson is going to be close?
> 
> so we have the co-main events
> Lyoto Machida vs. Quinton Jackson
> ...


i thought karo parisyan got cut


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MILFHunter947 said:


> i thought karo parisyan got cut


He´s back. http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/81185-karo-parisyan-vs-dennis-hallman-ufc-123-a.html

On a side note, i wonder how Nik Lentz didn´t get his a** cut and wonder even more how he gets to fight Tyson Griffin...:confused03:


Back on topic, i think it´s a bad match up for BJ right now. Hughes seems to have his power back and BJ looks like he lost his so im expecting Hughes to man handle BJ on this one...


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an erection!!! I have wanted to see this for 2 years and now i get to see it! Cannot wait, war Penn!

Excuse the explanation marks, im very excited


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

What I think's interesting about this fight, if it is to happen at WW, is the question; is BJ finding it increasingly harder to make LW? If we look at the last two fights with Frankie, BJ looked tired, or run down or something. He certainly wasn't his usual self stepping into the cage, perhaps making the weight is now beginning to prove an issue for him. Maybe not, but just a thought...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This is amazing and the timing couldn't be better.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Penn's striking will look much better in this fight. The only reason he can't beat Frankie is because of the speed advantage that Edgar has. If Hughes can't get this fight to the ground, I see Penn taking it. I could be wrong though seeing as 4 of Penn's 7 losses came from fights above lightweight.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This is the absolute perfect match up right now. Not much else to say about it. Penn should take this but with the way he's been looking lately and Matt Hughes looking back on form, he may just be able to grind BJ out again. 

Either way I'll be pulling for Hughes he's a hometown hero (im from Illinois origionally) and I would just love to see him have one last run for the title. BJ is still young and can come back from 3 losses without a problem. I don't think Hughes can afford another loss even though he's on a win streak.

Dude ages more every time he steps into the octagon. Anything but high profile fights at this point are going to be a waste of his name and draw capabilities.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Chances are the winner is gonna face GSP for the belt.


I know you're kidding but if Hughes won it isn't out the question he'd get a title shot. He'd be on a 4 fight win streak and the last fight a big scalp in BJ. I don't think he'd deserve a title shot for beating two lower tier WW's, a mediocre WW and BJ after two losses but he is a big draw. I've seen plenty of weirder title shots than that if it happened. If GSP is still champ then probably not since he owned Hughes so badly twice but if Kos managed to get by GSP then I could easily see it.

BJ obviously not but Hughes....maybe.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think Penn's striking will look much better in this fight. The only reason he can't beat Frankie is because of the speed advantage that Edgar has. If Hughes can't get this fight to the ground, I see Penn taking it. I could be wrong though seeing as 4 of Penn's 7 losses came from fights above lightweight.


 I don't think you're wrong, I think this is a very good fight for BJ.....in the short term. As you said, Penn only looked bad recently because Edgar was faster and worked his butt off. Hughes was a great fighter, but even in his glory days he wasn't the fastest guy out there, he won because of strength and control. Penn will utterly shred Hughes standing, Hughes has gotten even slower. As for takedowns, guys like GSP and Edgar took Penn down, but they were light years faster than Hughes is now, and even if Penn does get taken down, he is very good at limiting damage in gaurd against anyone not named GSP. 

I think Penn wins this easily, but if he is thinking of moving up to WW permanently, I don't think he will find a bunch of big wrestlers to his liking, he really needs to stay at lightweight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> What I think's interesting about this fight, if it is to happen at WW, is the question; is BJ finding it increasingly harder to make LW? If we look at the last two fights with Frankie, BJ looked tired, or run down or something. He certainly wasn't his usual self stepping into the cage, perhaps making the weight is now beginning to prove an issue for him. Maybe not, but just a thought...


BJ is hardly a big LW, if BJ lost his little Buhda belly he could male FW easy. When he fought GSP the second time he bulked up poorly and stll only weighed in at like 167, When he fought Florian he probably was close to 160 on fight night.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

BJ will get three losses in a row then. 
I don't really understand this match up. Hughes is going to take it. Via endurance, strength and takedowns. 

Wonder if this will earn him a titleshot...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This fight sounds amazing!
I think this fight could go two ways:
1. Hughes would want to strike with BJ at the beggining
2. if Hughes doesn't feel like he wants to strike with BJ, he will take him down at one point
Hughes is much stronger than BJ imo.
At this is the point i am so curious about: can BJ bulk up the right way, increasing not only his size, but his strength also?! Like Toxic said: when he fought GSP he was at 167 at the weigh ins and a bit over 170 maybe on fight night.
Hughes is very strong and has very good wrestling, wich BJ doesn't have, no matter what people say. Edgar managed to take BJ down, Hughes will do the same. Even though Edgar managed to do that by mixing things up, using his speed and letting BJ guess on what he will do next. 
I am so curious if BJ can find that explosivness he showed in his fights against Florian and Sanchez.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If Matt Hughes is the underdog, I'm going to be a rich man. Penn at WW has absolutely no cardio and he is going to get dominated if he doesn't finish Hughes in round 1.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i dunno, seems like a way to make BJ retire in short order.

he isnt gonna win.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> If Matt Hughes is the underdog, I'm going to be a rich man. Penn at WW has absolutely no cardio and he is going to get dominated if he doesn't finish Hughes in round 1.


hahaha Penn is one of my favorite fighters but if Hughes does turn out to be a huge underdog I'd bet on him in a heartbeat lol.

But as Limba said I'm curious to see how BJ approaches this fight because Matt's hands are getting better and he's still a real threat with his ground and pound. If BJ wants to win I really think his only option is to attack like hell at the start of the fight and hurt Hughes and hopefully has enough gas to finish him off. 

But if he shows up with pretty shitty cardio, I think Hughes would weather the storm and come out strong in the later rounds and pull off the victory, but I obviously hope BJ wins.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

DAMN! I Really dont like this fight..................... I love Matt Hughes.... And i would never wish to summon someone like Bj to fight him....


I guess Matt Hughes was bound to get a fight im almost certain he will lose....

But don't get me wrong i love watching both these fighters in action, but its going to be a lose, lose for me on this fight, Matt and Bj being in my top 5


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This match-up is very, very interesting... To me it all comes down to how BJ wears the weight he has to put on, hopefully well...

BJ is still one of the greatest of all time and on a good day he will beat Matt... But if he just puts on 15 pounds of blobber he will gas and fall victim to Hughes' takedowns and grappling... Can't wait!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> DAMN! I Really dont like this fight..................... I love Matt Hughes.... And i would never wish to summon someone like Bj to fight him....


You would never wish a near certain win?

BJ is so overrated it is hilarious. Hughes has improved more as a fighter the past 5 years then Penn has...

The only way to beat Hughes is to overpower him and Penn can't do it.

Wonder what Penns excuse will be this time...


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I see Penn taking this. In his last fight with Hughes he was completely outclassing Hughes, until he had that injury, rib related I believe.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wow i didnt expect this reaction...really? is every1 this excited? i mean....sure it will be a lot of fun to watch and this really just made the ppv amazing, so many fun fights, but i dont love this idea, i just think penn will take this but even if he doesnt, no matter who wins...i dont really see the point in this matchup

is bj going to fight at WW? if so then cool...this is a great fight to start at but i really wanted to see him focused at LW...i want him to go after the title again, whats the point of beating hughes again? i really doubt hes gonna make a run at the WW division...i just dont see it, so he will beat hughes then go back to LW?:confused02:

and it wont prove anything, he would still have to redeem himself in LW...just seems like hes taking the randy route now, will fight interesting fights and keep bouncing from LW to WW and after a couple of weird wins like this one he will be rewarded a title shot in one of the weight classes (probably LW) because well...thats what penn always gets

penns LW dominance is in question, you would think (and i was hoping) he go to a different camp, get in amazing shape, and start kicking some ass, start at the bottom and get to the top again to take that belt back...but o well...ill still be very entertained but i dont see this as the best move for penn like you all do

but for hughes this is awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is probably just to prove that one of those two matches wasn't a fluke. Personally I think Hughes will probably win this one!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Wonder what Penns excuse will be this time...


He broke his other rib.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I think Baby Jay would be much better off if he came in under weight. If and when he does, he'd be about 150-153lbs and much quicker. Personally I think he'd have won the second fight if he was in better shape. He won the first rd if I remember right but gassed later on and got dominated. Him vs Aldo would be my dream match but it won't happen for a while. Hughes wins this fight by being less lazy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't he also break his hand in that fight?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Prior Penn vs Edgar 2 I'd have said Penn would take this, now I have no real idea where either of these guys are. Hughes put on a great display but it was such a quick finish I don't know how to judge it. And Penn put in a pretty horrible performance so, I wouldn't want to call this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This fight would be even better with GSP ringside or commentating even, so he could go in the cage afterward and talk to the winner.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> This fight would be even better with GSP ringside or commentating even, so he could go in the cage afterward and talk to the winner.


I wasn't impressed by GsPs' performance in that commercial!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> wow i didnt expect this reaction...really? is every1 this excited? i mean....sure it will be a lot of fun to watch and this really just made the ppv amazing, so many fun fights, but i dont love this idea, i just think penn will take this but even if he doesnt, no matter who wins...i dont really see the point in this matchup
> 
> is bj going to fight at WW? if so then cool...this is a great fight to start at but i really wanted to see him focused at LW...i want him to go after the title again, whats the point of beating hughes again? i really doubt hes gonna make a run at the WW division...i just dont see it, so he will beat hughes then go back to LW?:confused02:
> 
> ...


Agree with the start of this, I was completely surprised at all the excitement. I mean Hughes is now old, and being put in fights that aren't really going to put him in the title picture. BJ is still at a prime age, and should not be put in purely marquee fights just for the sake of it, the UFC don't need to try yet and cash in on his last dregs as a top level athlete. Kind of annoying he is wasting this time.

As for the fight, I thought BJ should have won the seconf fight if he didn't gas, just another one of his problems and think he will take this one, but again, if he trains correctly, if not, he will probabably gas and give Hughes another chance to pound him out late. 

On the point of BJ at light, as long as it's not Edgar he is fighting for the belt with, I think he should be able to get it back!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Didn't he also break his hand in that fight?


BJ broke his hand in the first fight, but it was never a factor because when he broke it he rocked Hughes and choked him out. BJ said he injured his ribs in I believe the second round in the second fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Their second fight was great and this one could be even greater.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

BJ needs to go to CornerMenForHire.com and ditch his brother. Leave the hype men for rap concerts.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Is this fight really on? This does not make sense! BJ has two losses in a row at LW, why move up to WW and fight bigger guys?

Someone explain to me how this match up makes sense!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

fullcontact said:


> Is this fight really on? This does not make sense! BJ has two losses in a row at LW, why move up to WW and fight bigger guys?
> 
> Someone explain to me how this match up makes sense!


He also has 3 losses in a row at WW. This fight is TERRIBLE for Penn. He runs the chance of being at a four loss streak at WW and while doing nothing for LW. Even a win here still does nothing. He needs to pick a division and stay to it. And if he wants a title, it has to be LW until GSP moves to MW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

GSP moving up to welterweight doesn't even guarentee that Penn will take the title in that division. Guys like Jake Shields, Thiago Alves, Josh Koschek, Jon Fitch the list goes on means the competition in that division is so stacked and honestly any one of those guys could probably hang with Penn. So even if he beats Hughes he needs to establish himself in an already stacked welterweight division. It would make more sense to stay at lightweight where he is already established and get some fights against people he hasn't fought such as Clay Guida, Spencer Fisher, Melvin Guillard, and eventually a rematch with Gomi!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know why people think this is a bad fight its much more interesting to me than seeing BJ fight Gomi again. At least Hughes is bigger stronger and a better wrestler all Gomi has is well nothing, BJ is better striker and grappler than Gomi.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's not a good fight because it's a loose loose for both fighters. If Hughes looses its a loss because everyone can say it's time for him to retire. If Penn looses then it only adds to his recent loosing streak and doesn't reflect on his weightclass move well. Yes, it would make sense to fight BJ Penn again but obviously that wasn't what Joe Silva was thinking and Dana White is obviously thinking money!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> It's not a good fight because it's a loose loose for both fighters. If Hughes looses its a loss because everyone can say it's time for him to retire. If Penn looses then it only adds to his recent loosing streak and doesn't reflect on his weightclass move well. Yes, it would make sense to fight BJ Penn again but obviously that wasn't what Joe Silva was thinking and Dana White is obviously thinking money!:thumbsdown:


If losing to BJ Penn means you should retire well then Frankie Edgar has no challengers cause they all better retire, a big chunk of the WW division better catch a ride with them to .


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Hughes smells blood and a disinterested competitor.

Big BJ fan, but if he loses this fight - especially if he gets dominated - I have to *seriously* consider he's been overrated all along.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice to see Hughes actually get credit in this fight.

I remember many sipping the BJ Kool Aid, and saying how he'd still destroy Hughes, even after Hughes out struck him in the third and finished him.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

BJ I fear, has joined Cro Cop and Fedor as fighters who have seen their best days.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Hughes in that fight put him in a crusifix and punched him to the TKO. That might've been a case of BJ underestimating Hughes. Hopefully he won't do that this time!:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This.Is.Awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, even though the timing isn't good it has the potential to be a good fight for sure. We know how the past two fights went before so both of those fighters know what to do. Hughes still has that slam and knockout power while BJ also has good boxing and good BJJ!:thumbsup:


----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I just read your post and how is Hughes a warm up fight in the WW division? Hughes is still one of the best at WW and he hasn't fought any cans either, except perhaps Renzo Gracie who's well past his prime. Any way you look at it Hughes is still dangerous even if he's just past his prime, and can still pose many problems for BJ.


Hughe's last two legitimate fights were against GSP and Alves who both destroyed him. He narrowly beat Serra, had difficulties beating up an old man in Gracie and Almeida has never looked good so obviously Hughes was gonna take that one. Hughes refuses to fight anybody in the AKA because he knows all of them would tool him. I think Hughes is WAY more past his prime then anybody thinks, and these talks of Hughes making another run at the title make me laugh. MMA is in a new era and with all these guys like Koscheck, Fitch, Shields, Kampmann, Hardy, Diaz and Hathaway there is no chance that Hughes is even going to come close to touching a title shot and he knows it and has never stated he'd make another run.



Kasporelli said:


> question is, does BJ have enough time to put the weight on properly? He doesn't want to become SLOWER! especially after the Edgar losses.


BJ looked sluggish in comparison to Edgar but that's because Edgar has some of the best movement and footwork I've ever seen. But if you look at Hughes lately, he has slowed down a significant amount over the years and I doubt that BJ has reached his prime yet and is still a good fighter. He just got unlucky that he was in Frankie Edgar's path who seems to be revolutionizing MMA before our very eyes by proving speed is one of the things a lot of fighters take for granted. If you think Penn looked slow in comparison to his past fights then take a look at some Matt Hughes tapes.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Almeida has never looked good


Wow, and the sad thing is, you probably believe this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone I think its just us that apparently didn't get the memo that despite having how many big wins at MW Almedia is apparently some kind of C rate fighter. :dunno:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, cause welterweight is not middleweight. So he still needs to get some good fights at welterweight before he gets a title shot of any sorts. Anyways, a fight with the winner of this fight might get him some respect!:thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

People say Hughes has slowed down but he hasn't not only that but his game has changed and he's actually much more dangerous now. 

I think BJ could win but I think Hughes "should" win. Just like most of BJ's fights if he cant end it in the first 2 rounds he'll slow down and with Hughes that just wont cut it.

Thats my best guess anyway.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

BJ's an amazing fighter, who stands to make a killing on this bout. But long-term, win or lose against Hughes, he'll need to get back in the mix at lightweight. He's just not built for 170 pounds.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

This is a "lose and it's time to retire" fight. I pick Penn to take it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

gwabblesore said:


> This is a "lose and it's time to retire" fight. I pick Penn to take it.


How would there be any shame in losing this fight, for either man?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Omg Please Let This Be True And Happening...i Will Be There For Sure.


----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

Damone said:


> Wow, and the sad thing is, you probably believe this.


Okay haha maybe I went a bit far there. Buut as soon as Almeida was given a half decent guy to fight then he sunk. These one dimensional BJJ guys need to GTFO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but BJ is not a one dimentional BJJ guy. Almeida isn't one dimentional either. There are one dimentional BJJ guys but those two guys aren't one of them!:thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but BJ is not a one dimentional BJJ guy. Almeida isn't one dimentional either. There are one dimentional BJJ guys but those two guys aren't one of them!:thumbsdown:


Those *two* guys aren't *one* of them?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Those *two* guys aren't *one* of them?


Those *two* guys (BJ and Hughes) aren't *one* of them (Them being 1 dimensional fighters).....I think.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Those *two* guys (BJ and Hughes) aren't *one* of them (Them being 1 dimensional fighters).....I think.


Yeah, I believe that was the message :thumbsup:


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

It is intriguing because of the history between the two, and to see see how Penn's subs match up against Hughes' ground game.Quite frankly I would have liked to see BJ get matched up against a mid to upper tier striker, to get BJ reaquainted with WW, but I can see why Silva/White put this one together.Not a huge fan of either, but respect both.This is not a pre fight thread but I like Penn in this one just because although Hughes is experienced, he does not have the cardio he once did, and we all no cardio is not Penn's strong suit.So that aspect should get canceled out and Hughes would be stuck on stupid to stand and trade.Penn is coming off two losses, so my guess that Hughes is in trouble at UFC 123.


----------

